

The real utility of Chrome's Speed Dial extension - leif
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/adlaiff6/2010-04-26-174632_1110x658_scrot.png

======
leif
Made with love,
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dgpdioedihjhncja...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dgpdioedihjhncjafcpgbbjdpbbkikmi)
and bulbapedia.

